# KAF Meets and Greets



## Loachman (11 Oct 2008)

I thought that I'd start a thread for those of us here, as most other major communities have one.

They won't generate such amusing photographs, and the venues will not be so varied, but at least we can co-ordinate RVs fairly simply.

I might be on the boardwalk tonight about 2000. Look for the guy in CADPAT AR and spiffy tan Safariland 6004 holster and sporting a prominent moustache and Loachman nametag.


----------



## NL_engineer (11 Oct 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Look for the guy in CADPAT AR and spiffy tan Safariland 6004 holster



Wow you really stand out  ;D


----------



## Staff Weenie (11 Oct 2008)

Ah, too bad - I'm on duty tonight in the Role 3 MMU...

Some other time....


----------



## eurowing (11 Oct 2008)

If you are there for a few more months, I look forward to meeting you.  I'll be in civvies though, also sporting a prominent moustache.  ;D


----------



## Steel Badger (11 Oct 2008)

Is the tour "moustache of authority" a prerequisite for the meet and greet? Mine is well on the way.....


----------



## Loachman (11 Oct 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Wow you really stand out  ;D



Not that many Safarilands around...


----------



## Loachman (11 Oct 2008)

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> Is the tour "moustache of authority" a prerequisite for the meet and greet? Mine is well on the way.....



Mine rather predates my tour, by thirty-three years.


----------



## catalyst (12 Oct 2008)

Hopefully I'll make it through selection and will be able to see some of you at timmies in the coming months.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Oct 2008)

With my moustache growing since 21 Sep 08, I'll try to make it, though usually I'm euchred come evening.  But I'll be the guy packing heat, wearing a "Garvin" nametag using nothing but Latin script (eg: No Pashtun or Dari for this cat)


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Oct 2008)

Are little hoplites invited to these get togethers or would I be punching above my weight so to speak?


----------



## Haggis (12 Oct 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Are little hoplites invited to these get togethers or would I be punching above my weight so to speak?



No worries, FD, your Regimental affiliation will put you in good stead in any social situation, particularly those involving drinking something (coffee/beer/dram etc.).  You'll fit right in!


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Oct 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Are *little hoplites * invited to these get togethers or would I be punching above my weight so to speak?



Have you stood beside Loachman, lately?   ;D


----------



## Fusaki (15 Oct 2008)

> No worries, FD, your Regimental affiliation will put you in good stead in any social situation...



Provided that the social situation is not you catching your daughter kissing an RCR Private on your doorstep as he drops her off an hour past her curfew. ;D


----------



## WrenchBender (17 Oct 2008)

I will arrive on Wednesday for my first rotation as a contractor, I already have the moustache. I look forward to meeting any and all.

WrenchBender


----------



## Loachman (17 Oct 2008)

Excellent. Post here when you're free for an RV and see if anybody else is. I've been working odd hours lately and haven't had the opportunity. Soon.


----------



## Klinkaroo (17 Oct 2008)

WrenchBender said:
			
		

> I will arrive on Wednesday for my first rotation as a contractor, I already have the moustache. I look forward to meeting any and all.
> 
> WrenchBender



My curiosity got me... When you say contractor, are you still working on aircraft?


----------



## WrenchBender (18 Oct 2008)

Klinkaroo, check your PM's

WrenchBender


----------



## Steel Badger (23 Oct 2008)

Now that my MOA is up to the standard set by Mortarman Rockpainter; I am up for an RV. Sadly though, he has decided my Callsign is not up to par.... these Headquarters Wallahs, always trying to change everything!


----------



## WrenchBender (31 Oct 2008)

Anyone up for sunday afternoon/evening at Timmy's ? I'm the civvy with a red beard & a Twin Otter hat. Looking forward to putting some faces to names.

WrenchBender


----------



## Loachman (31 Oct 2008)

Subject to scheduling, yes.


----------



## navymich (7 Nov 2008)

Of course, Loachman fails to mention his lack of appearance for the first official meet and greet of TF 3-08!  But that's ok.  I still had a chance to have a chat and boardwalk-walk with him before I headed out.

I'll drop a line here when I rotate through on HLTA and hopefully get a chance to meet some others.

P.S. Mortarman...YOU'RE buying this time.


----------



## navymich (3 Dec 2008)

Anybody up for a meet tonight (Wed 3 Dec)?  1900ish at Tim's?


----------



## catalyst (3 Dec 2008)

Sorry....won't be there for another few weeks..........but Christmas Day?? anyone around?


----------



## navymich (3 Dec 2008)

Guess it was a bit of short notice for people for tonight.  I didn't have alot of time to get ahold of most.  I'll try to give more notice when I'm back from HLTA.  

I'll still be on the Boardwalk tonight for a bit...I hear BK is back open!


----------



## Steel Badger (3 Dec 2008)

1900 is scoff for me at the yankee mess mich, but I may drift past if you will be around.


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Dec 2008)

Sorry I can't be there.  Had to come home early, but I'll be back in KAF before the year is out.

Cheers!


----------



## Strike (3 Dec 2008)

Maybe the evening of the 6th?  No guarantees as I may be leading someone by the hand around the camp.


----------



## Loachman (3 Dec 2008)

Missed your post, Mich - I wasn't on for a day.

I should be free this afternoon/evening (4 Dec) unless we get a pop-up. Cell number is 3312, and I'll keep checking here.


----------



## navymich (3 Dec 2008)

Was meaning to get ahold of you earlier Loachman, but too much short notice on my end and lack of connectivity too.  And sorry, it's a quick turnover for me.  I will try to post earlier next time.  Unless anyone happens to be on the boardwalk for 9ish this morning..... lol

Have a good, safe, sandy holiday folks.  I'll be back from HLTA before end of the year.


----------



## Loachman (4 Dec 2008)

Well, I was there from 0902ish to 1014ish, mostly basking in the sun at Mr Horton's establishment. I missed you, somehow.


----------



## eurowing (3 Feb 2009)

Well, it's Febuary now....  time to try for a meet and greet?  I am the FNG here and still smell like Canada.  Wrenchbender, Strike, It would be nice to see you again and I look forward to meeting the rest.


----------



## WrenchBender (3 Feb 2009)

Sorry, at home 'til end Feb. 

WrenchBender


----------



## eurowing (3 Feb 2009)

No problem, I'll be around then too.


----------



## catalyst (4 Feb 2009)

I'm here  at Tims all week.........

So far I've met Loachman - and if Strike is who I think she is (2 milk one sweetner in a travel mug) then I've met her


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Feb 2009)

Just got on ground a couple days ago, and won't be here too long before going out, but I'm up for coffee in the next couple of days


----------



## eurowing (4 Feb 2009)

I am reasonably sure I am off Friday!  Pick a time!


----------



## Strike (6 Feb 2009)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> I'm here  at Tims all week.........
> 
> So far I've met Loachman - and if Strike is who I think she is (2 milk one sweetner in a travel mug) then I've met her



Damn...you're good!

Point yourself out to me next time I'm in.

As for me, tomorrow's off so I'll likely be drinking tea with the old man selling scarves in the SE corner of the market.  After that, who knows?


----------



## Loachman (6 Feb 2009)

I'm in Mexico. Back in a week and a bit.


----------



## catalyst (7 Feb 2009)

Strike said:
			
		

> Damn...you're good!
> 
> Point yourself out to me next time I'm in.
> 
> As for me, tomorrow's off so I'll likely be drinking tea with the old man selling scarves in the SE corner of the market.  After that, who knows?



You said something in the boardwalk that made me think......hm....I think that might be Strike 

I'm at Timmies tommrow and NewCan next week


----------



## Loachman (19 Feb 2009)

Back in town, and just settling back in. I think that I'm working nights, so should have some availability afternoons or evenings.


----------



## catalyst (19 Feb 2009)

I'm back at Tims, AM's.


----------



## eurowing (19 Feb 2009)

I have funky shifts.  If you set a time I will try to be there.  BTW, description has changed from bald guy with big moustache to half bald guy with grey beard!


----------



## Loachman (19 Feb 2009)

Either your face slipped or you had something transplanted.

I'm not sure which.


----------



## eurowing (20 Feb 2009)

No transplant here.  Just reveling in my civilianness.  I stopped shaving my head and face!  But, I am not sure where all the dang grey came from!! I am off tomorrow night.  Coffee's anyone?


----------



## Loachman (20 Feb 2009)

Somebody post a time and I'll attempt to meet it.

Catalyst/eurowing: I PMed you my cell number as well.


----------



## Loachman (25 Feb 2009)

I expect to be hanging around Tim Horton's this evening from approximately 1900 - 2100.

The green screen on my laptop should be a pretty good indicator of my identity, aside from the distinctive moustache, for anybody else who shows up and doesn't know me.


----------



## eurowing (26 Feb 2009)

I'll be working...  sorry.


----------



## Loachman (26 Feb 2009)

We're apparently coming out to visit you this afternoon.

I'll be there, if I can stay awake.

Night shift...


----------



## WrenchBender (26 Feb 2009)

I will try and make it, working at midnight. 
Look for the Red Renegades vest.

WrenchBender


----------



## Sig_Des (26 Feb 2009)

Still livin' the fobbit life, so I don't think I'll be able to make any M & G's any time soon


----------



## Teeps74 (26 Feb 2009)

Sorry, not going to ruin my pallet by eating KAF food... Well that, and I am trapped where I am lol.

(Yep, just got in theatre).


----------



## Loachman (26 Feb 2009)

The brand-new Far East Mess is pretty good - at least the midnight lunch stir fry was last night.

And it's got HUGE concrete barriers around it, so those inclined to dive under their tables can at least do so in a more leisurely manner.


----------



## catalyst (26 Feb 2009)

I love the far-east mess........its like not a defac.....the food is really good. 

However cambridge is my favorite


----------



## Loachman (26 Feb 2009)

Didn't make it last night due to shift change - will aim for 1900 - 2100 for each of the next couple of nights.


----------



## Loachman (20 Apr 2009)

Friday 24 April at Tim Horton's sometime in the evening - Mudhut Mich will be in town.


----------



## eurowing (20 Apr 2009)

I'll try to be there!  Working til 8 though.


----------



## WrenchBender (20 Apr 2009)

Sorry, On shift noon til midnight.

WrenchBender


----------



## NL_engineer (20 Apr 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Friday 24 April at Tim Horton's sometime in the evening - Mudhut Mich will be in town.



Is there going to be one a few days later?


----------



## navymich (20 Apr 2009)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Is there going to be one a few days later?



Not one worthwhile going to because I won't be around then!  ;D  But I'll think of you drinking coffee while I'm downing the ale by the pool!

As for the date posted by Loachman (Fri 24th), I will be there for that one for sure...sorry folks, only night I'm in town.


----------



## observor 69 (20 Apr 2009)

mudhut mich said:
			
		

> Not one worthwhile going to because I won't be around then!  ;D  But I'll think of you drinking coffee while I'm downing the ale by the pool!
> 
> As for the date posted by Loachman (Fri 24th), I will be there for that one for sure...sorry folks, only night I'm in town.



One couldn't help notice..."MCpl" , must be some sort of record, been in the trade for how long now?   ;D


----------



## navymich (20 Apr 2009)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> One couldn't help notice..."MCpl" , must be some sort of record, been in the trade for how long now?   ;D



 :-[ 2 years and a couple of months since my CT.


Now back on to the topic of boardwalking with Loachman...


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Apr 2009)

mudhut mich said:
			
		

> Not one worthwhile going to because I won't be around then!  ;D  But I'll think of you drinking coffee while I'm downing the ale by the pool!
> 
> As for the date posted by Loachman (Fri 24th), I will be there for that one for sure...sorry folks, only night I'm in town.



I should be there. Just got into KAF last night. The 'nook ride in the sandstorm was fun. The person who puked...not so much


----------



## Loachman (20 Apr 2009)

I will attempt to be on the boardwalk around Tim Hortons for an hour or two per evening from approximately 1800/1900ish - or until my laptop battery expires - whenever anybody is in town, until the end of the month. I will be wearing a red T-shirt or sweatshirt depending upon weather, and the green screen should provide additional confirmation, plus the distinctive moustache.


----------



## NL_engineer (29 Apr 2009)

I'll be around the board walk (or around camp somewhere) time tonight. I'll be wearing shorts and t shirt with Oakleys and a blue ball cap, carrying a long gun.


----------



## Loachman (29 Apr 2009)

Eurowing, sporting a greying beard and wearing light tan T-shirt and dark tan shorts, and I, with distinctive moustache and wearing a red T-shirt with white printing on the front, tan trousers, and Browning in a Safariland, will be around Tim Horton's at about 2000.


----------



## eurowing (22 Jun 2009)

Anyone available for a   meet on the 25th @ 2000.  Meet near Timmies of course.


----------



## TCBF (22 Jun 2009)

- Count me in.


----------



## a78jumper (23 Jun 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## pylon (23 Jun 2009)

I would be there, but its our 2 beer night on Thurs.. (COMKAF).. I even brought my army.ca t-shirt.. Keep me posted if you do it again.

kc


----------



## Loachman (23 Jun 2009)

I'll have to pass, unfortunately.

Maybe later next year, if my plans work out.


----------



## eurowing (24 Jun 2009)

Loachman, you did start this thread... I think you are obligated to be here >.

I will be wearing a white Canadian Blood services t-shirt which has the word volunteer on the left sleeve.  White beard, glasses, Santa kind of look.

Bruce


----------



## Loachman (24 Jun 2009)

Is it not enough that I'm drinking beer on behalf of those of you who cannot?


----------



## eurowing (25 Jun 2009)

Loachman, thou shalt be venerated for thine good deeds!


----------



## Loachman (25 Jun 2009)

In that case, I shall drink more.


----------



## NL_engineer (30 Jun 2009)

If only I had an internet connection that worked; I was in KAF on the 25th.


----------



## TCBF (30 Jun 2009)

- The three of us had a great chat!


----------



## NL_engineer (25 Jul 2009)

anyone up for a meet and greet between the 17-19th of Aug?


----------



## eurowing (25 Jul 2009)

17th or 18th works for me,  18th is better!


----------



## TCBF (26 Jul 2009)

- I will miss that one - I will be back in the land of the round doorknobs!

 8)


----------



## NL_engineer (26 Jul 2009)

If the 1st woks for anyone I should be in KAF then as well.


----------



## eurowing (26 Jul 2009)

Nope, I am on nights on the 1st.


----------



## NL_engineer (30 Jul 2009)

Well incase anyone is interested; I'll be kicking around the Airfield all day tomorrow.  look for the guy wearing an  green ICEBERG, carrying a rifle with stuff on the side rails.  Oh ya, I forgot to mention Oakley's.


----------



## TCBF (1 Aug 2009)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Well incase anyone is interested; I'll be kicking around the Airfield all day tomorrow.  look for the guy wearing an  green ICEBERG, carrying a rifle with stuff on the side rails.  Oh ya, I forgot to mention Oakley's.



- Don't know how I missed you - you should have been easy to spot!

 ;D

- Enjoying the food at the Lux?


----------



## NL_engineer (3 Aug 2009)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Don't know how I missed you - you should have been easy to spot!
> 
> ;D
> 
> - Enjoying the food at the Lux?



Well when I'm in KAF I eat anywhere but the messes.  Its hard to get fast food or a good steak on my FOB (they like to cook them blue  :)

Look for me next time I'm in KAF, I will be wearing the same hat more then likely.


----------



## Spr.Earl (14 Aug 2009)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - The three of us had a great chat!



Oi Ex 8th Muscle Head are you in KAF right now?

I left KAF the 31st after 2 and half month's there.

Where you to Tom?


Nick


----------



## eurowing (14 Aug 2009)

Are we still looking at the 18th for a meet n greet?


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Aug 2009)

eurowing said:
			
		

> Are we still looking at the 18th for a meet n greet?



Don't know. Just got back into KAF a couple days ago. Will see if I'm still here then, very well may not be. But if I am, sure


----------



## NL_engineer (16 Aug 2009)

eurowing said:
			
		

> Are we still looking at the 18th for a meet n greet?



18th is still good for me.


----------



## NL_engineer (17 Aug 2009)

So what time is good for everyone tomorrow?  I guess we will meet at Timmies.


----------



## eurowing (17 Aug 2009)

2030?  I work until 2000.  I'll be in beard and tan!


----------



## NL_engineer (18 Aug 2009)

eurowing said:
			
		

> 2030?  I work until 2000.  I'll be in beard and tan!



I'll have a blue t-shirt, tan cargo shorts, baseball cap of some kind Oakley's, and a rifle; And will probably still be in the line up at 2230  :.


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Aug 2009)

Unfortunately, somthing came up, and I won't be around. Maybe next time


----------



## eurowing (18 Aug 2009)

Sorry I was very late.  Had to pull some extra time at work so I did not get to Timmies until 2045... I looked about but no joy. I am switching to night shift tomorrow.  My day is sort of free.


----------



## NL_engineer (19 Aug 2009)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, somthing came up, and I won't be around. Maybe next time



Are you around today, or this evening?  I am around today, but I don't know for how long (waiting on my HLAT flight out, I get the time today)


----------



## Spr.Earl (22 Aug 2009)

eurowing we met in July,we had a chat in side your new location.
I was part of the crew who built your new building and tore down your old site and rebuilt it.

We spoke about B.C.,B.C. Ferries,I borrowed some tool's from you and from the tall misrable guy.
I'm the old guy with the english accent.

So hows thing's?

Less dust on the new site? :

I'm back to work already on the Ferries. :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## eurowing (23 Aug 2009)

Dang!  We had a meet and greet and I never knew it.  I remember the conversation well, we discussed the hours on the diesel engines of a boat I am interested in.

Things are well and the new site has a lot more dust...  due to contruction all around us.  On the brighter side a lot less bugs here.  I have only seen a few camel spiders as opposed to the numerous visiters we had before.  We have a rat and mice instead!  Perhaps they are munching the bugs.  

I miss the coast.  I have only a short time left before my break and eagerly await the smell of salt air.  

You live on the mainland if I remember correctly?  

Cheers...  I'll send a PM later.


----------



## Spr.Earl (24 Aug 2009)

Yup we had a meet and greet and never realised it,small world.
Expect dust for awhile load's of construction planned your way.

 Tearing down your old site we ran into a few of the humpless camel's! 
Oh just for you guy's info when tearing down the door's we found a few dead bird's inside the door's so if it get's a bit whiffy around the door's it might just be a dead bird or two inside the door. ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Sep 2009)

Someone be on the Boardwalk on 2 or 3 October. I will be in ARID PAT. I will have a guest with me. Please find us.

Thanks!


----------



## WrenchBender (11 Sep 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> Someone be on the Boardwalk on 2 or 3 October. I will be in ARID PAT. I will have a guest with me. Please find us.
> 
> Thanks!


Working midnight to noon both days, but the Sat is my birthday so coffee and a cookiea at TH in the evening may be on. I'll be the long haired greasy civvy with the Red Mutton Chops, wearing ATCO garb. Eightish good for you ?

WrenchBender


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Sep 2009)

WrenchBender said:
			
		

> Working midnight to noon both days, but the Sat is my birthday so coffee and a cookiea at TH in the evening may be on. I'll be the long haired greasy civvy with the Red Mutton Chops, wearing ATCO garb. Eightish good for you ?
> 
> WrenchBender


Maybe, not sure of schedule yet. You know Mike Hagans?


----------



## dangerboy (12 Sep 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> Maybe, not sure of schedule yet. You know Mike Hagans?


He is still not in the military I thought he released years ago.


----------



## WrenchBender (12 Sep 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> Maybe, not sure of schedule yet. You know Mike Hagans?


He lived across the hall from me when I first got here last year. 

WrenchBender


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Sep 2009)

We are less than 36 hours from departure from Winnipeg. Still not sure of time in the Sandbox. I think 3/4 October, but like I said, that is my feeling only.
I can hardly wait to meet whoever shows up. Look for the big guy (6'2", 220 lbs or so) grey hair, either in ARID or in cam shorts, a PPCLI long sleeve maroon sweat shirt and carrying a weapon of some sort, as  long as its not a slingshot....
There will be a petite lady accompanying me.


----------



## eurowing (29 Sep 2009)

I arrive back on the 4th, but I am not sure if I am working that evening or not.  I'll keep an eye on this thread...


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Sep 2009)

16 hours from departure. Can hardly wait, and I will beleive it when I am there. Hope to see you around KAF...whoever reads this.


----------



## TCBF (30 Sep 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> 16 hours from departure. Can hardly wait, and I will beleive it when I am there. Hope to see you around KAF...whoever reads this.



- See you here in a few days.


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Sep 2009)

3 hours and counting.....see you all in a few days.....TCBF I ain't changed much, just greyer. Look for me, because I have  no idea what our itinerary is.


----------



## NL_engineer (2 Oct 2009)

Anybody up for a meet and greet between the 20, and the 23rd?


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Oct 2009)

Will be here until the 17th in case anyone is interested.  And I'll still be here even if you're not.


----------



## Spr.Earl (10 Oct 2009)

How are those Hanger's making out?


----------



## eurowing (10 Oct 2009)

The hangars are doing very well!!  Thanks for building them.  I am sorry I missed you when you came up island, I was camping and the foster kids frequently drive my agenda.  Am I to see you in a month?

Jollyjacktar...  I have the evening of the 12 and 13th avail for coffee

NL_engineer, I am good for sometime betweeen 20th and 23rd, shift schedule permitting.


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Oct 2009)

eurowing, just give me a time and date and I'll meet you there.  I've always got time for a Tim's


----------



## Spr.Earl (13 Oct 2009)

No prob's euro,family comes first. :nod: 

 The latest is a stop drop as the Olympics' have high priorty right now :
Me think's we will be back in late spring if it happen's?
Keep the freezer full of ice cream just in case. 
And NO I did not take any ice cream,it was the wood butcher's building your stair's etc. who robbed all the ice cream.


----------



## NL_engineer (21 Oct 2009)

Erowing, how does 2000hrs on the 22 work for you?  anyone else up for one then?


----------



## TCBF (21 Oct 2009)

- I'll try for that, too.


----------



## eurowing (21 Oct 2009)

I should be able to make it.  I don't have the massive beard anymore.  I'll wear a blue bandana on my noggin!


----------



## NL_engineer (22 Oct 2009)

I'll be wearing a blue AF sweater (or a sungleypac jacket depending on how cold it is), and a AR cadpat support our troops baseball cap or black toque. I will more then likely be in the line, or sitting around at a table using my IPOD for the internet.


----------



## Milhouser911 (29 Oct 2009)

Hey, long time lurker, new in town.  Up for a meet if anyone else is.

-Scott


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Nov 2009)

Anyone kicking around? I'm back in KAF for a few days.


----------



## eurowing (13 Nov 2009)

1900 13 Nov?  At Timmies?  Glasses, Grey beard, Blue bandana covering noggin.


----------



## WrenchBender (13 Nov 2009)

Darn, I'm on shift. Oh well always next time.....

WrenchBender


----------



## Sig_Des (19 Nov 2009)

Sorry I missed it. Finally got out of theater, and am currently decompressing...


----------



## Sparkplugs (20 Apr 2010)

I may be digging up a necro thread here, but is anyone still around, or newly around?  I've only got a few days left here this time, but I'll be back a bit later in the summer for another go.

Bueller, bueller?


----------



## dimsum (20 Apr 2010)

Just got here about a month ago, and depending on my shift I could be available.


----------



## WrenchBender (20 Apr 2010)

Name a place and time, shift depending I will be there. Or if you are bored and have a RAB drop in to the ACS Shack on Kilo next to the Fire Hall.

WrenchBender


----------



## Sparkplugs (20 Apr 2010)

I'm working tonight around whiskey and kilo until 6am or so, but I can always meet at Tim's or something tomorrow evening.  (21st)  

@Wrenchbender...  I was looking for the ACS shack a couple of weeks ago, but didn't know where it was hiding... now I know, hehe, thanks!  I'm on kilo every night or two meeting hercs.


----------



## eurowing (20 Apr 2010)

My shifts are noon to mids until Saturday.  Anyone up for a Saturday Timmies around 1930?


----------



## Sparkplugs (20 Apr 2010)

I fly out saturday before that, but I'll come visit ya at work before I leave.  I'll be back nearish to July as well.


----------



## WrenchBender (20 Apr 2010)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> @Wrenchbender...  I was looking for the ACS shack a couple of weeks ago, but didn't know where it was hiding... now I know, hehe, thanks!  I'm on kilo every night or two meeting hercs.


Look for the AMSE at the northeast end of kilo, white shack, 14" roundel on the door, I'm on til midnight tonight and tomorrow (tues, wed). Coffee is always on ........

WrenchBender


----------



## Sparkplugs (20 Apr 2010)

WrenchBender said:
			
		

> Look for the AMSE at the northeast end of kilo, white shack, 14" roundel on the door, I'm on til midnight tonight and tomorrow (tues, wed). Coffee is always on ........
> 
> WrenchBender



I'll see what I can do for a visit.  I'm there tonight, but it's almost 3am local, hehe, don't think you'll be hanging out that late.  =p  Can you pm me a name for you, so I don't wander around aimlessly looking for 'some guy I met on the internet'?  hahahaha!   ;D


----------



## Sparkplugs (25 Apr 2010)

Sorry about the lack of visits...  Our flight ended up getting swapped for a Dutch one, so my timings got all screwy.  I did go to xray a couple of times, but there were only 408 guys hanging around there, and an empty uav hangar.  =(  I'll be back in June at some point if anyone's still around.


----------



## eurowing (25 Apr 2010)

Next time, hop up the stairs at the back of the hangar.  That is where the crew room is.  I'm due for my break near the end of May, but back in for a chunk of June


----------



## TN2IC (23 Sep 2010)

Anyone in the sand box these days? Looking to chill at the Timmies... aka Meet and Greet. 

PM me

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## eurowing (23 Sep 2010)

I just got back in. PM inbound


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Nov 2010)

Just got home a little while ago and being that I was in the RC(S) barracks with no Internet, just found this forum now.   

Hope everyone has a safe tour


----------



## Loachman (11 Apr 2011)

So....

Who's around?


----------



## eurowing (11 Apr 2011)

I'll be back at the end of June.  533 days so far.  8)


----------



## Loachman (12 Apr 2011)

I should still be here.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Apr 2011)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I should still be here.



You ever gonna leave? ;D


----------



## eurowing (12 Apr 2011)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I should still be here.



Great!  I look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Loachman (13 Apr 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> You ever gonna leave? ;D



I did.

I just came back.


----------



## eurowing (27 Apr 2011)

eurowing said:
			
		

> I'll be back at the end of June.  533 days so far.  8)


I just realized what I wrote.  I must have been tired when I was home.  I am back in KAF for my final roto and return home end June. Coffee???


----------



## Loachman (28 Apr 2011)

I'm usually off around 1500 or so. Other than 4 May, name a day, time, and place.


----------



## eurowing (29 Apr 2011)

1700, 29th at new new Canada House?  I'll PM you my Roshan #


----------



## Loachman (29 Apr 2011)

I didn't see this until 1942. Tomorrow, same place and time?


----------



## eurowing (29 Apr 2011)

Yes...  and I meant tomorrow the 30th, I just had a groundhog day effect.  Sheesh, I need sleep!


----------



## Loachman (29 Apr 2011)

Roger. I'll be there at 1700.


----------



## eurowing (30 Apr 2011)

We'll have to try again, but surely there is more than just the 2 of us here.  I was there for about 20 minutes, but I had to get back.  I am working from 2200 on Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Loachman (30 Apr 2011)

I got there about thirty minutes late. My shift got stupid.

Tomorrow?


----------



## eurowing (30 Apr 2011)

OK, coffee is on me!


----------



## Loachman (17 May 2011)

Evening of 18 May, New Canada House, if anybody's free.


----------



## eurowing (17 May 2011)

See you there!


----------



## Loachman (17 May 2011)

1700ish again?


----------



## eurowing (18 May 2011)

Sorry, I had no internet... router failure apparently.  I showed up at 1930 and missed you.


----------



## Loachman (21 May 2011)

No problem. I'll be back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## eurowing (22 May 2011)

See you then.  Have a safe trip.


----------



## Good2Golf (22 May 2011)

op:


LOL  You two are almost as good as a Harlequin Romance novel..."will they ever meet? Stay tuned as the drama unfolds..."  Send us pics when you guys finally link-up...we need proof once it happens.  :nod:


----------



## Loachman (22 May 2011)

We did, a couple of weeks ago, plus last tour.


----------



## Good2Golf (22 May 2011)

Loachman said:
			
		

> We did, a couple of weeks ago, plus last tour.



Meh, (OPSEC-compliant) pics or it didn't happen!  >


----------



## eurowing (23 May 2011)

We did indeed meet in 09 and during this roto. Should I shave for the pic? The infamous wildman beard is long gone.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (4 Aug 2011)

Final round,

Anyone on army.ca here for the close out?

New Canada House, Saturday say 1900hrs?


----------



## Loachman (7 Aug 2011)

Already gone...


----------

